# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Inside soap winners( red carpet pictures)

## Debs

http://www.msn.handbag.com/galleries...05/MemberID=1/

----------


## angelblue

thanxs for posting   :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

OMG Tracey-Ann with straight ish hair!

----------


## phils little sister

:Wal2l:   :Wal2l:  mine keeps stalling after Kim  :Wal2l:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww, that not good.

----------


## Debs

I ,love sarah dunns dress, that colour really suits her

----------


## i_luv_dennis

there great

----------


## Angeltigger

they say that they are not there..

----------


## feelingyellow

wow, dawn from emmerdale looks a lot bigger then she actually is!

tracey ann's hair -   :EEK!:  it does not suit her!

----------


## Lisa321

I know i saw it on GMTV or This Morning (Cant remember which one) Her hair didnt suit, it had started to curl. she still looked fab though

----------


## Debs

her hair is lovely like that

----------


## Chris_2k11

Louisa Lytton looks really nice!   :Smile:   Tracy-Ann Oberman reminds me of Jackie Corkhill a bit on that pic!   :Lol:

----------


## xCharliex

Few more pics i thought people would like to see

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh i love the two louisa lytton pic's.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Louisa looks fab so does Lacey.. what are they talking about 'dull' god..

----------


## lollymay

you can tell from that pic that Louisa and Lacey are real friends too

----------


## xCharliex

If you wanna see all this piccies go here

----------


## feelingyellow

thanks for posting the link  :Big Grin: 

here's a shocker, it's jamie ... witth good hair!

----------


## Flozza

Kim Medcalf and Tracey Ann Oberman looked really nice, they always seem to be at those things hehehe thanks for posting

----------


## flipflop

Tracy Ann looks fab but she does look nicer with curly hair

----------


## Layne

I think Tracy-ann looks fab!!! Ok she has worm nicer dresses, but i still think she looks fab! ! I don't think its a fashion disaster!

----------


## samantha nixon

all of the pictures are great and i like all the louissa ones the lacey turner ones and Jenna-Louise Coleman and charley webb and the billy murray ones and sarah manners also looked great and i think tracey-anns hair looks nice but i prefer it curly

----------


## pip_kin

i love what the person who plays ruby in ee is wearing its gorgeous, and she looks so stunnin!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i like it aswell

----------


## pip_kin

its really nice abit casual but lovely!!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Found it on the Sarah Dunn Fansite. What on earth is Roxanne wearing!?*  :Sick:

----------


## samantha nixon

i think they all look really nice

----------


## KatxxMoon

Is the awards going to be shown on TV?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Tracy Ann looks fab but she does look nicer with curly hair


I read Tracy Ann being interviewed somewhere, I think it was in one of the soap magazines. She said that she usually wears her hair straight when she isn't working, and she got ready for the Awards in a rush, so didn't have time to let her hair go curly again. That was why she wore it straight.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I will always like Tracy Ann with curly hair!!

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Her hair looks horrible like that!! Does'nt suit her one bit!!!!!!!

----------


## kelseybabes

i agree her hair is minging i think louisa look well pretty on them phiots.dont you think gerri has gone dressed as rosie i do

----------


## Chris_2k11

It's only because you've never seen her hair like that before! It's because you're not used to it! lol

----------


## kelseybabes

yeah guess so

----------


## shannisrules

tracy ann suits curly hair i couldnt picture her without it

----------


## kirstienod

there brill, thanks for posting

----------

